# Car Seat for F150- Updated in Post #12



## bdoody11 (Aug 16, 2005)

My DH as a F150 with a bench seat in the back (does that make sense?). It doesn't seem to be as deep as a back seat in a car. Does anyone else have this kind of vehicle and have a car seat that fits? As of now we only have a car seat in my vehicle, but I would like DH to be able to pick my DD up from daycare.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks!
Bree


----------



## s_kristina (Aug 9, 2004)

What year is the truck? I think they changed the depth at some point in the past several years. Our only vehicle is a Chevy Silverado ext cab. So far we have had a Graco Snugride, ComfortSport and TurboBooster as well as a Cosco Scenera and dn's Alpha Omega I think. Of those seats the worst one was the AO to get in decently. The snugride barely fit for having enough of the base on the seat, but that is less of an issue with convertibles.


----------



## bdoody11 (Aug 16, 2005)

It's a 1997. I talked with DH and he says it's an extended cab, but it's only a one door, not a two door.

I would love to get rid of it and get a more family friendly car, but I don't think it's in the budget right now. Sigh.


----------



## s_kristina (Aug 9, 2004)

I understand that I'm trying to figure out a way for our budget to work something in so I don't end up putting 3 kids in the back seat of our truck! We can't get rid of our truck either as dh needs it for work. Trying to pick stuff up at a supply store or home depot wouldn't work so well in a little car. Based on the age of the truck I would guess it has the very narrow back seat. The only real way to know what would fit back there is to try them out. We also have 3 door cab which is a huge pain with more then 1 kid back there. Nice idea to add doors to the back seat, better idea to add doors on both sides.


----------



## woobysma (Apr 20, 2004)

DP used to have an older F250 (I think 1996?) and our Marathon didn't fit & neither did the Cosco Scenera (sp?).

How old is your DD? I know my niece's Cosco booster fit well.

Thankfully, he now has a '99 crew-cab (4 door) F350 and both our seats fit in there easily.

I hope you find something that works. I feel your pain, I hated the back seat in that truck







:


----------



## crazydiamond (May 31, 2005)

I just got back from visiting my SIL who has an F150, 2001-2002 I think. Not a full extended cab, but it does have a shallow bench seat in the back with little flip open doors on the side.

We had DD's Roundabout with us and it installed FF just fine, eventhough DD could rest her feet on the center console. But I see that your babe is RFing. . .that might be a tough one. If your DH really needs to pick her up, I guess you could just install the carseat in the front seat and disable the airbags (if it has them). Not ideal, but you have what you have, ya know?


----------



## bdoody11 (Aug 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crazydiamond* 
Not a full extended cab, but it does have a shallow bench seat in the back with little flip open doors on the side.

This is exactly how the bench is-- thank you for explaning it so well. It is possible that we could do some car switching with my parents for the day. Thanks for your responses, I'll have to do some thinking...


----------



## blazer (May 6, 2007)

Whe have a 2002 GMC ext cab ( not a crew cab) with the "half rear doors", just the bench seat with very limited, very limited leg room. We have been able to put the following in:

Center position ( LATCH and lap belt only): In some case we used the lapbelt instaed of LATCH to get a better fit. We were always able to RF Teather also for the Britax and the Touriva

Graco Snug ride with base
Cosco Touriva (both RF and FF)
Britax RA (both RF & FF)

At the same time we can also have a Graco Tourbo Booster on the Passenger Rear seat.

With the Britax RA RF we both had to bump our seat forward a notch and not able to angle the seat back to much. But we are 6'4" and 5'11" so it was still doable.

The Britax MA would not go RF.

Good Luck!


----------



## Chi-Chi Mama (Mar 13, 2002)

sounds just like my dh's truck, except that his is a '99 i think...
we have a britax boulevard (in the middle) and a britax monarch (behind the passanger seat) in it - both are pretty big seats and it works just fine.. not much room left over though


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

MY dh has a 98 ext cab Silverado 3 door (the one w/ the little side door on one side). I've been able to fit 3 seats across back there, a Scenera ffing behind the driver, a rfing Boulevard in the middle, and a ffing Cosco Apex behind me. I have pics to prove it.







All of them worked fine.


----------



## Finch (Mar 4, 2005)

We have that exact model F-150, '98. We've had an Evenflo Triumph in there for 3.5 years, but are getting ready to replace it with a Britax (probably) Boulevard or something that can hold a lotta weight and still be a 5pt. harness.

We replaced the Evenflo in my car with a Radian 65, but the radian was just too awkward in dh's truck, so we're gonna have to spring for the Britax.


----------



## bdoody11 (Aug 16, 2005)

I thought I would update this thread in case it ever came up for someone else in a MDC search.

We ended up going with the Evenflo Triumph Advance DLX. We installed rear facing, outboard on the passenger side.

It fits well and should last us for at least 4 years.

We're so happy we found something that fits and we can now go Christmas tree hunting together this December.









Thanks for all of your help, Mamas!


----------



## crazydiamond (May 31, 2005)

Glad you hear you found something that works! I've heard the Triumph Advance is a great seat for the price!


----------

